# Silly question...beginning your rabbit stock



## mrsengeseth (May 30, 2011)

This may seem very obvious to someone else, but...where do you get your stock to start out? I don't imagine they can be mail ordered like poultry? So where does one acquire their first few does and buck? Craigslist? 

Any that we have ever had were for pets. We've never raised for meat before and would like to.

and, are there any small breeds good for meat? I am finding that there are plenty mid sized and large rabbits that are great for meat, ie the NZ and the californian, but i am not finding a lot about small ones...


----------



## woodleighcreek (May 30, 2011)

Check the rabbit breeder's list. http://www.rabbitbreeders.us/

It will help you find some rabbits near you.


----------



## Mea (May 30, 2011)

You also could check out the American Rabbit Breeders website... ARBA.net They have a lot of information.

   And try Googling "  Breeds of Rabbits  "  that should bring up a Lot of different breeds.  If You find a breed that interests You... then Google that particular breed.  There is usually a national club for the various breeds.  Those clubs will have a Lot of information , including lists of breeders.

  Good Luck.

  Forgot the part of smaller meaty breeds...   Florida Whites are a Super meaty small rabbit.  Mini Rex are surprisingly meaty.


----------



## VStillman (May 30, 2011)

Check feed/farm supply stores, and 4h groups...they have lots of info...also you can call your local agricultural dept, they should be able to point you in the right direction. Hope you find something!!!!!!


----------



## rickerra (May 31, 2011)

Craigslist.

In my area there are a number of ads for rabbits.  Many purebred w/ pedigrees Californian, NZ, etc... and lots of "mutts" too.  Some of them even mention "meat rabbits" or good for meat, etc.

Most you find are the younger ones... 8-12weeks.  So you would have to raise them up to age for breeding.  I lucked out and found a "seasoned" breeding trio... all 2 years old... but mixed breeds.  They are working out great for me... each doe had a litter already.

Good luck!


----------



## terri9630 (May 31, 2011)

Check with  your local extension office.  They may know of breeders that sell/raise rabbits for 4-H/FFA that may have some available.  We always have some available after our fair so you could check to see when your local fair is and see if there are any for sale.


----------



## hoodat (Jun 1, 2011)

Do you want a smaller breed because of limited cage space? If so Floridas may be what you need. They are essentially a smaller sized New Zealand and are good meat producers. They can be kind of hard to find though.


----------



## currycomb (Jun 1, 2011)

yes, craigslist is a great place to start. around here we also have small animal swaps and auctions. where are you? we have lots of rabbits for sale right now, new zealand, silver marten, and smaller meaty ones. dutch rabbits have a good meat to bone ratio, are on the smaller size.


----------



## DianeS (Jun 1, 2011)

My rabbits from Craigslist were definately a mixed bag, as far as temperment and breeding results were concerned. But that said, they were also very inexpensive!

For me, it was the right way to go. I'm still glad I did it that way rather than waiting for better stock that would have been more expensive.

$5 for a New Zealand buck that worked out very well until he got cancer (that could happen to any rabbit)
$30 for a bred French Angora that didn't mother her babies (but they survived thanks to a couple nursing Lops at another rabbitry). Poor temperment that the previous owners blamed on her pregnancy, but turned out to be her regular attitude. I processed this one because I could not even brush her for her wool.
$15 apiece for three Cali does - one was supposedly 2 years old, but she never bred so I suspect older - one died of enteritis 4 months after I got her (enteritis could happen to any rabbit) - and one is a good mother with kits in the grow-out pen.

So 8 months or so into this rabbit adventure of mine, I have paid a total of $80 for what ended up to be a litter of 8 Angoras, a litter of NZ/Cali meat rabbits in the grow-out pen, and a bred Californian doe. 

Sure I had a lot of losses - losses I might not have had if I had purchased from a reputable rabbitry. They have a reputation at stake and would be less likely to lie to someone about a rabbit's temperment or age.  But my losses were not excessive, and I still have good rabbits left to continue my production in spite of the losses. And because my costs were so inexpensive, I have money left over to replace my buck that died of cancer.

So now that you have several options that have been talked about for where you could look for your breeding stock, now you get to decide which option is right for you. I wish you success!


----------



## savingdogs (Jun 1, 2011)

I started my meat herd right here on BYH....from another poster who I befriended. We discovered we lived within driving distance from one another and started chatting, she was answering my questions about meat rabbits. After awhile she showed me some photos of some she had for sale and one thing led to another, it was a distance to meet her but I really feel happy with the rabbits I got. She isn't just someone I purchased something from, she has helped mentor me in working with my breed (Creme D' Argent) as she has an avid interest in rabbits and wants to see the breed promoted (she shows). She helped show me what my breed should look like and has even continued to advise me through my first few months of starting my herd. I could not be happier with how it worked out for me. I even named my favorite baby goat after her, I like her so much. I'm old enough to be her mom but she still was willing to advise an old lady with a new hobby. So you might watch for sales of bunnies from people near you, it is nice to be able to network and also to possibly enlarge the breeding pool you have to work with within your acquaintances. 

Love you E! (In case she reads this)


----------



## mrsengeseth (Jun 4, 2011)

hoodat said:
			
		

> Do you want a smaller breed because of limited cage space? If so Floridas may be what you need. They are essentially a smaller sized New Zealand and are good meat producers. They can be kind of hard to find though.


That's exactly it, because of limited amount of space on one city lot. I already have chickens, ducks and quail, so adding in the rabbits is going to be a squeeze. I have one hutch already, and am looking to get another one. Or Build...

I found a lady who is local (Colorado Rocky Mtn region) who has rex's and though I am tempted to get them, I don't know if it's right for me


----------



## hoodat (Jun 4, 2011)

Rex were started as a meat rabbit in France so they might be a good medium sized rabbit for you. MiniRex are easier to find than the full size but may be too small.
They usually have nice even temperaments and are popular as pets because of their sociability and soft coats which may give you an outlet for your excess if you don't use all them for meat rabbits yourself.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Try the livestock auctions. The quality may not be that high but it will be cheap and you will have a variety to choose from. Around here a new zealand doe will sell anywhere from 5-10 dollars.


----------



## Citylife (Jun 5, 2011)

I have florida whites as they are small, compact bricks of meat with very little bone.  They work for me, my 1/2 acre property and my demands.  One 11 week old feeds two adults twice.  That is perfect for my situation.  I have a designated area for my rabbits and chickens and if you look at my page you will see it has expanded.  And, it is quite efficient.  Now I have a 4x26' rabbit shed with 10 cages.  I dug out under the hanging cages so the poo had a place to go and I ad straw, fresh grass clippings and so on to the pile.  It works for me.  And needs to be shoveled out about 2-3 times per year.  I like that kind of maintenance.
The bones on a FW are about the size of a pencil.  Where the bones of a CA or NZ are the size of chicken bones.  My preferance is the FW.  But, I have also never raised the others.  I do not want to deal with the killing of a 7 lbs rabbit or more.  I like the size I am dealing with.  
For me... they so far are the perfect rabbit.

the lady w/ a rottwieler, german shepherd, 2 cocker spaniels, 7 meat rabbits, their kits, 3 city chickens, 3 chicks and a lizard............  wow!  I did get that out in one sentance


----------



## hoodat (Jun 5, 2011)

Floridas were what I had in mind when I started back into rabbits but I never could find any stock nearby.


----------



## DianeS (Jun 5, 2011)

Ah! I see from your last post that you're near me! If Rex is what you want, lots of them on Craigslist. I know a good breeder with Rexes, too - the same one whose rabbits nursed my litter of angoras a few months ago when their mom had no milk. There are New Zealands and Californians (the traditional meat rabbits) available on Craigslist locally, too. And if you're patient, you'll find hutches and wire cages for cheaper prices than the stores, too. 

What is it about Rex rabbits that makes you hesitate? I considered Rexes, but decided to go with the larger NZ/Cali cross in the end. That Rex coat is gorgeously soft, a marvelous choice if you want to tan skins in addtion to eating the meat.


----------



## mrsengeseth (Jun 6, 2011)

DianeS said:
			
		

> Ah! I see from your last post that you're near me! If Rex is what you want, lots of them on Craigslist. I know a good breeder with Rexes, too - the same one whose rabbits nursed my litter of angoras a few months ago when their mom had no milk. There are New Zealands and Californians (the traditional meat rabbits) available on Craigslist locally, too. And if you're patient, you'll find hutches and wire cages for cheaper prices than the stores, too.
> 
> What is it about Rex rabbits that makes you hesitate? I considered Rexes, but decided to go with the larger NZ/Cali cross in the end. That Rex coat is gorgeously soft, a marvelous choice if you want to tan skins in addtion to eating the meat.


I ended up going with Rex. I am a bit nervous though about how big they will get. The lady I got them from is in Cripple Creek.


----------

